# hay bale size/weight chart



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone have a chart or document that shows the average weight of a bale given a particular size?
Ex 
4x5 RB = 750lbs
3x4x7 = 1,000 lbs

If so, can you please post it up? Thanks


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

IMHO there are a few variables such as moisture content of hay,pressure baler is operated at & type of hay being baled as legume hay should outweigh grass hay all other factors equal that will affect rd or sq bale weights


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have used the online calculators to compare the volume percentages.

As Jim mentioned the density of that volume is not always equal.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I had some 4x5 rounds that were packed tight. I took them across a scale and there were exactly 1000 lb each.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Mike-I did the same thing. Kept hearing about 4x5s being this weight or that but it depends on so many things. Finally I just started taking two rolls across the scales at the local landfill and got my normal range of weights rolled the way I roll it with a moisture content I am comfortable rolling it at. Also depends on whether you are doing the rolling and push them to 59" or let them wrap at 56-57. All still called a 4x5.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have had 4x5 bales of greenfeed oats that weighed over 1200 pounds. Also have had late coarse first cut hay and the bales weighed 700 pounds. Baler density was the same on both crops. Another thing to consider on weight is when you weigh them If you weigh them right of the field as opposed to 6 months later. The later bales will weigh 10%-15% less. I always say if Iam going to sell hay by weight to sell them right behind the baler.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If you spend any time at hay auctions, you'll discover that the average is rarely useful.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I just hauled a bunch 4'x4.5' rounds 2nd cutting - 80% alf - 20%og- Average 920# @ 18% moisture got $240 per ton


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok, so with all that in mind, how much does the average medium rectangular bale weigh? 
2x3x7 size?


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Iwould think you would be around 400lbs on grass hay and somewhere close to 500lbs on legume


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Ok, so with all that in mind, how much does the average medium rectangular bale weigh?
> 2x3x7 size?


Baled with old-school D series or the new offering from New Holland?


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> Ok, so with all that in mind, how much does the average medium rectangular bale weigh?
> 2x3x7 size?


We have a claas 2100. It makes a 27.5" x 31.5" x 7' bale. With the density setting we are using, 1st cutting is weighing about 650 and 2nd cutting about 750. This is orchard and Timothy hay. Could turn up the density and make them heavier, but my market likes this weight. Also bales that I roto cut weigh more too. All hay is sold by the weight.


----------

